# Dreamcast - Selfboot inducer for x64?



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey all, got a little nostalgic and brought out the old DC, didn't notice some of my images are in Bin/Cue format, and I can't seem to get bin2boot to work on Windows 7 (just brings up the info gui win I drag & drop). Does anyone know of a solution that does not include the Utopia boot disc?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2012)

You can install the 32 bit WinXP mode?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 14, 2012)

If he's professional or higher?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why I placed a question mark behind it xd.


----------



## Coto (Mar 14, 2012)

there's a bin2boot32 version!!


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 14, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> That's why I placed a question mark behind it xd.



Negative, Home edition D:

Coto, any other info? I was under the impression that I was using the bin2boot32 version.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 14, 2012)

Try running 3.2 of this thing in compatibility mode?

http://sizious.emuno...idsys=2&idcat=3

Edit: I just ran the program on Windows 7 X64 Pro edition and it seemed to run just fine, although I have no DC images laying around to test it on... I have almost every DC game ever made and most of the unreleased beta's of stuff but that was so long ago... lol


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 14, 2012)

program works fine, but doesnt work as needed. can build an SBI package, run in SB Inducer and make a DJ CDI image, but it wont load the .bin

any good links to the 32-bit bin2boot?

or a bin to iso, for that matter. could use the cdi4dc.exe possibly


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 14, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> program works fine, but doesnt work as needed. can build an SBI package, run in SB Inducer and make a DJ CDI image, but it wont load the .bin
> 
> any good links to the 32-bit bin2boot?
> 
> or a bin to iso, for that matter. could use the cdi4dc.exe possibly



Maybe try imgburn its free so and I think it handles conversion of bin to ISO and a few other tasks. lol been so long since I had to worry about Disk Juggler... I think ISO Magic or what ever its called can convert those images too.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, I legitimately feel like an aged gamer now. Padus has gone out of business, so i spent half an hour hunting down a good DJ installer.

I'll give those a shot......tomorrow


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 14, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> Yeah, I legitimately feel like an aged gamer now. Padus has gone out of business, so i spent half an hour hunting down a good DJ installer.
> 
> I'll give those a shot......tomorrow



To be honest I never used Disk Juggler even back then, I used Iso Magic to convert the images then Nero to burn them. Not sure exactly why I was doing it that way maybe I just hated Disk Juggler? Meh what ever... lol


----------



## Coto (Mar 14, 2012)

ohnoes. I was confused with binhack, being a 16bit app ported to binhack32 32bit app. As for bin2boot I use a VM (virtual machine) with winxp SP3, although it's slow..


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought I had the winning ticket last night, rediscovered Bootmake, and it made an image just fine, but it wouldnt boot D:


----------



## Coto (Mar 14, 2012)

Uhm the dreamcast will read a mode2 2032 data track being in the 1st or the last track for its executables. All other tracks should be treated as audio tracks to work properly if the game has audio tracks. Try an utopia bootcd if your built DC CD isn't booteable... utopia will look for 1ST_READ.BIN from CDFS...


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm just trying to avoid having to use the utopia disc. /lazy

VMware is installing now. I find it hysterical that I'm running a VM windows xp just so I can convert some dreamcast games to selfboot. I feel old.


----------

